# marketplace posting



## drmotorsport (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi, I was under the impression that paying for the membership/window sticker enabled me to be able to post in the marketplace? My profle says i'm a "premium member"! Granted i'm fairy new, but is this a gremlin of the new fangled website or have i got jump through more hoops?

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Normally I would have given you access but The Market Place compensation/TTF sticker process was removed when the VS new format was introduced.
Premium membership does not give access.
I will contact site admin for you & I will be in contact when access is given.
Hoggy.


----------



## drmotorsport (Feb 12, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Normally I would have given you access but The Market Place compensation/TTF sticker process was removed when the VS new format was introduced.
> Premium membership does not give access.
> I will contact site admin for you & I will be in contact when access is given.
> Hoggy.


Ok thanks Hoggy, it's all a bit of a mystery!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dom, How's that for service, you should now have access. Give it a test..
Hoggy.


----------



## drmotorsport (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks Hoggy, awesome - that seems to work now.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Apr 22, 2016)

same goes for me, Premium member but no access to marketplace,


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mr Fixit said:


> same goes for me, Premium member but no access to marketplace,


Hi, Mr Fixit, I will contact VS Admin & hopefully they will give you access.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mr Fixit (Apr 22, 2016)

thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Mr Fixit said:


> thanks


Hi Mr Fixit, You should now have access.
Hoggy.


----------



## northwood (Apr 14, 2021)

Mr Fixit said:


> same goes for me, Premium member but no access to marketplace,


Hi Hoggy. I expect you are getting fed up having to do this, but can you please also give me back my access to the marketplace forums. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

northwood said:


> Hi Hoggy. I expect you are getting fed up having to do this, but can you please also give me back my access to the marketplace forums. Thanks in advance!


Hi, It was easier when I could make the decision. I will contact VS Admin for you & hopefully you will be given access. Will be in touch.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

northwood said:


> Hi Hoggy. I expect you are getting fed up having to do this, but can you please also give me back my access to the marketplace forums. Thanks in advance!


Hi, You should now have Market Place access.
Hoggy.


----------



## northwood (Apr 14, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, You should now have Market Place access.
> Hoggy.


Fantastically quick response, many thanks . I can now reply to existing threads, but still not create new one. Is that right?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

northwood said:


> Fantastically quick response, many thanks . I can now reply to existing threads, but still not create new one. Is that right?


Hi, You should have access to all areas of Market Place. There shouldn't be any restrictions. 
Hoggy.


----------



## northwood (Apr 14, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, You should have access to all areas of Market Place. There shouldn't be any restrictions.
> Hoggy.


Good News - found the button to create a new post  Bad News - now no excuse not to put my TT up for sale after 20 years


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

northwood said:


> Good News - found the button to create a new post  Bad News - now no excuse not to put my TT up for sale after 20 years


Hi, Oh no, Looks as if I will have to remove your MP access then  
Hoggy.


----------



## northwood (Apr 14, 2021)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Oh no, Looks as if I will have to remove your MP access then
> Hoggy.


Too late, for sale advert now posted .. sigh 😢😭


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

northwood said:


> Too late, for sale advert now posted .. sigh 😢😭


Hi, Shame appears to be a nice motor.
Hoggy.


----------

